# Areas where there are not many influences from foreigners



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I was just wondering if people can recommend places on the south, south west, south east coast or near that do not cater for the foreigner, where you won't see English food offered, reading material offered in English or any other language but Spanish actually, no British bars and no Iceland or British food shops. Doesn't have to be on the beach, but with a quiet beach nearby preferably without a hotel in sight.
I don't need recommendations for Asturias, Galicia, Cantabria, The Basque country etc having spent almost every year of my life in Spain visiting that part of the world 
Thanks


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Not really a recommendation but Motril is 99.9% Spanish.

There are some nice beaches close by... https://www.google.es/maps/uv?hl=en...ved=0ahUKEwj4iOndz5DMAhVJ7BQKHV_qDZEQoioIdjAN no hotels!

Inland from Motril is fantastic though.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xgarb said:


> Not really a recommendation but Motril is 99.9% Spanish.
> 
> There are some nice beaches close by... https://www.google.es/maps/uv?hl=en...ved=0ahUKEwj4iOndz5DMAhVJ7BQKHV_qDZEQoioIdjAN no hotels!
> 
> Inland from Motril is fantastic though.


Hmmm, any photos of the area inland?


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Las Alpujarras is the most famous part..

https://www.google.es/search?q=las+...&ved=0ahUKEwj0oKnw1ZDMAhVLQBQKHVLTCfQQiR4IkwE

Los Guajares is nice as well...

https://www.google.es/search?q=los+...v&ved=0ahUKEwjuz-vE1pDMAhXGwxQKHU-OClkQsAQIMA

The old Granada road is spectacular https://goo.gl/maps/zRw79CRqWdw There's lots of nice routes to explore in the car.

If you like mountains and white villages it's perfect. Lots of walking and normally no-one about. Las Alpujarras can be a little touristy but still all Spanish.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I was just wondering if people can recommend places on the south, south west, south east coast or near that do not cater for the foreigner, where you won't see English food offered, reading material offered in English or any other language but Spanish actually, no British bars and no Iceland or British food shops. Doesn't have to be on the beach, but with a quiet beach nearby preferably without a hotel in sight.
> I don't need recommendations for Asturias, Galicia, Cantabria, The Basque country etc having spent almost every year of my life in Spain visiting that part of the world
> Thanks


OK, you have put up a 'baited' post so I'll I'll bite ask 'Why do you need to know' ?

Just stay home, watch Spanish television, listen to Spanish radio et al...you don't have to buy English papers, visit British bars or shop at Iceland do you.

Have you thought of a trip to Costa Rica? Get away from the USA dominated areas and its pretty basic, would fit your remit perhaps.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I was just wondering if people can recommend places on the south, south west, south east coast or near that do not cater for the foreigner, where you won't see English food offered, reading material offered in English or any other language but Spanish actually, no British bars and no Iceland or British food shops. Doesn't have to be on the beach, but with a quiet beach nearby preferably without a hotel in sight.
> I don't need recommendations for Asturias, Galicia, Cantabria, The Basque country etc having spent almost every year of my life in Spain visiting that part of the world
> Thanks


South West, Hey that is us, El Hierro  Nowt like that here, we do have flush toilets, electricity, an airport, the odd hotel, few beaches but all quiet, in fact the whole island is quiet, sometimes too blooming quiet. photos on link below.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I suppose there are places without internet access, satellite tv, where no-one has ever travelled abroad and brought back foreign habits...
But if PW goes there she will be a British, alien presence...Spaniards have guiri detectors, I'm told....

I suppose PW could spend a week in my house. We'd remove all English books, leave only the Spanish tv functioning...neighbours all Spanish.


Try this for size;

Can anyone recommend a place in the UK where there are no foreigners, no foreign influence, where only English is spoken, no foreign bars, restaurants, only English food on sale, only English newspapers?

. PW, you're havin' a larf, ain't you....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

All of Andalucia out of bounds.....very much influenced by foreigners, albeit some centuries ago, but many traces remain...why, the very name...


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I was just wondering if people can recommend places on the south, south west, south east coast or near that do not cater for the foreigner, where you won't see English food offered, reading material offered in English or any other language but Spanish actually, no British bars and no Iceland or British food shops. Doesn't have to be on the beach, but with a quiet beach nearby preferably without a hotel in sight.
> I don't need recommendations for Asturias, Galicia, Cantabria, The Basque country etc having spent almost every year of my life in Spain visiting that part of the world
> Thanks


We live on the west-facing slopes of the Aitana mountains, overlooking the Mariola national park, and although we are only about 40 km from Benidorm as the crow flies there are no English bars or shops in our nearest town and you rarely hear any language spoken other than Castellano or Valenciano. The Costa Blanca beaches are less than an hour away and, surprisingly, some are almost exclusively Spanish and are therefore very quiet for most of the year (August being the exception when the Madrid crowds arrive). I can thoroughly recommend this area for peace and quiet, spectacular mountain scenery and a traditional Spanish way of life.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> OK, you have put up a 'baited' post so I'll I'll bite ask 'Why do you need to know' ?
> 
> Just stay home, watch Spanish television, listen to Spanish radio et al...you don't have to buy English papers, visit British bars or shop at Iceland do you.
> 
> Have you thought of a trip to Costa Rica? Get away from the USA dominated areas and its pretty basic, would fit your remit perhaps.


Baited post?
Baited post??
So, there's nothing wrong with someone coming on and asking where the "expat areas" are and I receive critisism for asking where they aren't?
People want and need different things. I have not criticised, indeed I have made no comment at all about people who want to be in an expat area. Let me go where I want,please


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I suppose there are places without internet access, satellite tv, where no-one has ever travelled abroad and brought back foreign habits...
> But if PW goes there she will be a British, alien presence...Spaniards have guiri detectors, I'm told....
> 
> I suppose PW could spend a week in my house. We'd remove all English books, leave only the Spanish tv functioning...neighbours all Spanish.
> ...


No, I'm not.
See post 10!,


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I think the least populated expat places are around Cadiz and going up to Huelva. Nice too


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Baited post?
> Baited post??
> So, there,s nothing wrong with someone coming on and asking where the "expat areas" and I receive critisism for asking where they aren't?
> Peple want and need different things. I have not criticised, indeed I have made no comment at all about people who want to be in an expat area. Let me go where I want,please


I don't think anyone has criticised but maybe some are curious.

Bolonia.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

No hotels in sight so presumably you are talking about either just a day out or renting somewhere.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Baited post?
> Baited post??
> So, there,s nothing wrong with someone coming on and asking where the "expat areas" and I receive critisism for asking where they aren't?
> Peple want and need different things. I have not criticised, indeed I have made no comment at all about people who want to be in an expat area. Let me go where I want,please


No-one criticised you. I thought you really were joking, taking the p***out of all the 'real Spain' 'Britzone' and 'not a single Brit where I live' types.
Your post read a bit, well, strange, which is why I wrote that stuff about going to England but hearing only English etc. Anyone saying or writing that and meaning it would be put before the PC court, though...
If you are really serious, you more than anyone must know where the untouched by Brit foot places are.

Mind you, we have been trekking in some remote places....and come across Brits. We infiltrate everywhere.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> I don't think anyone has criticised but maybe some are curious.
> 
> Bolonia.


Bolonia to you too....


Mind you, I can think of some Brits I'd crawl miles over broken glass to avoid....


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Isobella said:


> I think the least populated expat places are around Cadiz and going up to Huelva. Nice too


I keep meaning to visit that area of the peninsular, looks good, maybe next year.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Just goes to show - you never know how a thread's going to go. It never entered my head that people might take my post as "baited", "curious" or that wanting Spanish things in Spain was "strange".
I'm interested in places that are not built up, that cater for Spanish tastes. I prefer Spanish stuff in Spain. 
And that is questioned? That's what seems strange to me! 
BTW I never said anything about _no other Brits around_. I said that _doesn't cater to foreigners_ which to my mind is quite different.

Anyway, back on track, thanks for the info for those who have posted about different places. I'm ready for more of those posts, please


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> ... where you won't see English food offered, reading material offered in English or any other language but Spanish actually, no British bars and no Iceland or British food shops. ...


Once you have some destinations to examine, Google for what you're trying to avoid: Spain <town name> <thing to avoid> For example: spain Jaén "english pub" . 

Sometimes there will be many irrelevant results. If they have something in common, e.g. 'jane', add them to the search string with a leading negative sign, e.g." spain Jaén "english pub" -jane"


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just goes to show - you never know how a thread's going to go. It never entered my head that people might take my post as "baited", "curious" or that wanting Spanish things in Spain was "strange".
> I'm interested in places that are not built up, that cater for Spanish tastes. I prefer Spanish stuff in Spain.
> And that is questioned? That's what seems strange to me!
> BTW I never said anything about _no other Brits around_. I said that _doesn't cater to foreigners_ which to my mind is quite different.
> ...


I think most of us prefer Spanish stuff in Spain. I do. But I don't think that 'foreign' presence automatically spoils the beauty of a place.
As we've said before, everywhere in Spain is Spanish.
It is interesting, though, that certain innocuous comments made about Spain would, if made about the UK, get the pc crowd worked up.
Britzone? OK. Pakizone..no way. Just sayin'...


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Pesky, if I saw this post was placed here by a Newbie, I'd laugh him off the face of the planet. But, you are a serious poster whom I respect much more than most. Therefore, I am going to answer your question honestly.

If you travel west from Mojacar Playa you will encounter Spanish Spain after travelling about three miles. You will have beach after beach with virtually no foreign influence. The areas are fairly isolated, but in keeping with your query they answer your questions. If they are too isolated keep travelling west and you will arrive in Carboneras, a sizeable town with some foreign influence, but not much. You could run into me there.

OK, still you are not happy, so leave Carboneras a keep travelling west and you will encounter hamlet after hamlet, village after village with little or no foreign influence. (Don't panic if you encounter the odd Mick the Brit, or Paddy the Irishman, they could be seeking what you are seeking). Eventually, you will arrive at Almeria Airport. Stop! Turn back and re-check what you have just checked.

If still you are not happy, drive a little inland from any of the points along from Mojacar Playa to Almeria Airport. If you haven't found what you are looking for, buy a U2 CD.

Best of Luck.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> No hotels in sight so presumably you are talking about either just a day out or renting somewhere.


No hotels in sight meaning coastland that isn't lined with hotels. Why would that mean I'm not staying the night?
We often stay in "bungalows" which are wooden cabins to you and me on campsites or in a selfcatering country apartment a little inland.
I'm saying I don't want to be on a piece of coast that has front line hotels, rather like what I encounter in the a lot of places in the north.
This seems to be a mind bending concept for some posters. I'll dig up some threads where I've posted photos of places I like so people get the idea.
When we were last in Cantabria sorry, not Cantabria but Asturias, we stayed here, not on the beach, but it was 15mins walking through woodland
http://www.apartamentoselforo.com/

And this is the beach you could walk to


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

From this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...rite-sea-side-spanish-town-2.html#post9297058

LA RIA, AJO CANTABRIA











OYAMBRE CANTABRIA









No beach, but I love Puerto de La Vega, small fishing village in Asturias









Do British people, Dutch, French, Morrocons, Ecuadorians, Americans (elentxu ) live here? Yes, they do. Do they go on holiday there? Yes, they do. Does the area cater especially for its foreign residents by having British goods, and French papers, Ecuadorian bars? Not to a great extent at all.

Well, that's what I'm looking for in the south. There are plenty of possible places. I have travelled a little in the south and I know Bolonia actually (thanks Jimenato) and was just wondering if any forum members know of any other places that might interest me and if they would be kind enough to share some information.
I'm not so interested in a social geo political study of what that means
Thank you!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

When I saw this thread I thought - yes, I'd like to go somewhere like that for a holiday - but still stay in Spain. I LOVE living where I do, it's 'international-ness' is part of why I love it - so for a holiday I'd like a change - & sort of thought I'd have to go inland to find it. 

I don't mean I would be put out if I bumped into other tourists or foreigners - obviously if I want to go there, others probably will too. 

mrypg regularly tells us that her little bit of Spanish coast isn't lined with hotels - so there must be other areas.

I just found this Mónsul beach, Spain: Secret Seaside - Telegraph


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> When I saw this thread I thought - yes, I'd like to go somewhere like that for a holiday - but still stay in Spain. I LOVE living where I do, it's 'international-ness' is part of why I love it - so for a holiday I'd like a change - & sort of thought I'd have to go inland to find it.
> 
> *I don't mean I would be put out if I bumped into other tourists or foreigners - obviously if I want to go there, others probably will too*.
> 
> ...


You've understood the thread! Your prize will be in the post!Or maybe you'll have to put up with this for now:first:
Definitely a contender, and the Costa Rica hotel looks like a cheapo possibility too! Surprisingly,The Telegraph has one of the best sections of up to date Spanish news too, obviously with it's own slant, but much more regulary features than other papers.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Erased by op


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xgarb said:


> Las Alpujarras is the most famous part..
> 
> https://www.google.es/search?q=las+...&ved=0ahUKEwj0oKnw1ZDMAhVLQBQKHVLTCfQQiR4IkwE
> 
> ...


Years ago I was in Granada, unfortunately only for one or 2 nights. And I was with some in laws. They decided to drive down to Motril and I don't know what happened but they were less than thrilled with the journey... Any ideas?
I stayed and wandered around the Albaicín.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> From this thread
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...rite-sea-side-spanish-town-2.html#post9297058
> 
> LA RIA, AJO CANTABRIA
> ...


I can't even get my trashy magazines in Santander anymore.  




Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> I can't even get my trashy magazines in Santander anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never mind, there's plenty more trash in the sea (well let's hope not) or on Spanish tv!!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I know you've said no Cantabria, but have you ever explored the upper Asón Valley/nacimiento del Asón/el Mirador de la Gandara? It's gorgeous.

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> I know you've said no Cantabria, but have you ever explored the upper Asón Valley/nacimiento del Asón/el Mirador de la Gandara? It's gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


Looks great and just to be clear I haven't said NO to Cantabria or the north in general, it's just that it's much easier for me to find recommendations for those areas. In fact, I find you don't need many, you just turn up and the place you picked off the map is pretty much spectacular 
I doubt that we will be going any where much this year as OH has decided to go to Opos this year and I'm working at least some classes in July and August I'll be back to the UK to be Dadsitting 
Thinking about where I might be able to go in the future is one thing that helps keep me positive. Also, OH having the strong Basque roots that he has, will always gravitate north, but if I have photographic evidence of treasures worth visiting in the south I might get him down there for a while, if not this year, the next


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Have a look at Playa de las Castillas, Huelva. 20 kilometros of unspoilt beaches,huge cliffs and great walking. Well it was when I was last there about 8 years ago:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> When I saw this thread I thought - yes, I'd like to go somewhere like that for a holiday - but still stay in Spain. I LOVE living where I do, it's 'international-ness' is part of why I love it - so for a holiday I'd like a change - & sort of thought I'd have to go inland to find it.
> 
> I don't mean I would be put out if I bumped into other tourists or foreigners - obviously if I want to go there, others probably will too.
> 
> ...


I could post photos like the ones PW posted....but all in areas with 'foreign influence'. I can walk on our village beach or in the campo even in summer and rarely see a soul of any nationality.
Our village has one Irish bar, closed most of the off-season.
Our little stretch of the coast is indeed little, probably no more than 15km in all. The road doesn't run along the sea front so access to the beach is down leafy lanes. Most people go to the Marbella or Estepona beaches. There are villas and apartment blocks, of course there are, but they aren't unattractive and some have beautiful gardens. 
A five minute drive and I'm in the foothills of the Sierra Bermeja. Thirty minutes and I'm in the Sierra de Ronda National Park. Forty minutes and I'm in the Alcornocales Park.
Fifty and the beaches of Tarifa are laid out before me!
Sometimes wandering about I see people. They may be Spanish, may be foreign, I don't know and I don't care. If I go to fill up with fuel I may spy a copy of The Daily Mail in the gasolinera. I have a problem with the Daily Mail whether I find it in Granada or Gateshead.
If I stop for a meal the menu may be in English, German, as well as Spanish.
None of these things has any impact on my enjoyment of Spain, for me at least.
Neither I'm sure would they have on PW who seems merely to be seeking a quiet, rural spot without tourism whether Spanish, English or Martian.
But really,I have yet to come across a country where some people (not PW!)are so precious about their status in it as I have here in Spain. Not in France, Canada, Germany, Poland certainly not the CR.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The Skipper said:


> We live on the west-facing slopes of the Aitana mountains, overlooking the Mariola national park, and although we are only about 40 km from Benidorm as the crow flies there are no English bars or shops in our nearest town and you rarely hear any language spoken other than Castellano or Valenciano. The Costa Blanca beaches are less than an hour away and, surprisingly, some are almost exclusively Spanish and are therefore very quiet for most of the year (August being the exception when the Madrid crowds arrive). I can thoroughly recommend this area for peace and quiet, spectacular mountain scenery and a traditional Spanish way of life.


Yes, many years ago I was in a home owned by OH's uncle near Altea and we drove to The Castell de Guadalest. I was amazed at the countryside, the roads, the tourists and of course the Spanish both locals and tourists enjoying this area. It seemed as though it was a thousand miles from Benidorm sea front, when in fact it's just over 20kms away.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, many years ago I was in a home owned by OH's uncle near Altea and we drove to The Castell de Guadalest. I was amazed at the countryside, the roads, the tourists and of course the Spanish both locals and tourists enjoying this area. It seemed as though it was a thousand miles from Benidorm sea front, when in fact it's just over 20kms away.


I think that was a lightbulb moment for me. 
Spain really is what you want to make it. Plenty of rural, expat, immigrant, Spanish only, Spanish influence, mountain, seaside, warm climate, cold climate, supersonic 21st century, olde worlde, whatever you want, there are opportunities for you here.

Hence the thread.
Not a put down on anyone. Just me seeking out info about the Spain that interests me, just the same as any other poster who posts about wanting to be near an English speaking community, a windsurfing area, a place where there are good schools, gay communities, nightlife, airports with flights to Milton Keynes, or areas that are free of dog poo (yes, that last one is probably the most difficult)

*So thanks so much to people who have made the effort to help me out, and who have understood that*. One day I hope to get to these places:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Near our perrera


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I only took one of these photos. This is my barrio....beautiful.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*New life*



Pesky Wesky said:


> Looks great and just to be clear I haven't said NO to Cantabria or the north in general, it's just that it's much easier for me to find recommendations for those areas. In fact, I find you don't need many, you just turn up and the place you picked off the map is pretty much spectacular
> I doubt that we will be going any where much this year as OH has decided to go to Opos this year and I'm woking at least some classes in July and August I'll be back to the UK to be Dadsitting
> Thinking about where I might be able to go in the future is one thing that helps keep me positive. Also, OH having the strong Basque roots that he has, will always gravitate north, but if I have photographic evidence of treasures worth visiting in the south I might get him down there for a while, if not this year, the next


To me, it seems that Spain has, for me, horrendous weather up to the northern part, and while many people love it, they are welcome to it. 
There are whole chunks of Spain that has more moderate climates and not full of foreigners.
The Cadiz province and the city is surprisingly devoid of foreigners, apart from the cruise ships that come in and leave by 6pm.
At the end of the day, I find that most of the pueblitos can be jolly boring. They may look pretty for the tourists etc., but family still rules so as a foreigner one can still feel like an outsider. It could be different for youngsters who have or are working in Germany and UK, the favourite spots, so are more open to foreign ways.
Without doubt, the people are charming and friendly. Once again, it depends on what one is looking for, but good luck in your travels.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Justina said:


> To me, it seems that Spain has, for me, horrendous weather up to the northern part, and while many people love it, they are welcome to it.
> There are whole chunks of Spain that has more moderate climates and not full of foreigners.
> The Cadiz province and the city is surprisingly devoid of foreigners, apart from the cruise ships that come in and leave by 6pm.
> At the end of the day, I find that most of the pueblitos can be jolly boring. They may look pretty for the tourists etc., but family still rules so as a foreigner one can still feel like an outsider. It could be different for youngsters who have or are working in Germany and UK, the favourite spots, so are more open to foreign ways.
> Without doubt, the people are charming and friendly. Once again, it depends on what one is looking for, but good luck in your travels.


The presence of foreigners does not have to detract from the beauty of a place. It would be very odd to think so.
The photos I posted, of Estepona, well three of them at least, are of a town lived in and visited by people of many nationalities. It is one of the most beautiful towns I have visited and it is unmistakeably Spanish through and through.
I agree with you. Many comparatively unvisited places are boring. That's why they are unvisited, probably.
The fact that you can buy English newspapers and menus are sometimes in English doesn't detract one iota from the attraction of Estepona..


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I only took one of these photos. This is my barrio....beautiful.


Nice photos


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Justina said:


> To me, it seems that Spain has, for me, horrendous weather up to the northern part, and while many people love it, they are welcome to it.
> There are whole chunks of Spain that has more moderate climates and not full of foreigners.
> The Cadiz province and the city is surprisingly devoid of foreigners, apart from the cruise ships that come in and leave by 6pm.
> At the end of the day, I find that most of the pueblitos can be jolly boring. They may look pretty for the tourists etc., but family still rules so as a foreigner one can still feel like an outsider. It could be different for youngsters who have or are working in Germany and UK, the favourite spots, so are more open to foreign ways.
> Without doubt, the people are charming and friendly. Once again, it depends on what one is looking for, but good luck in your travels.


In my experience northern Spain in general does not have horrendous weather, it has weather that is better than much of the UK anyway. My experience is of all year weather in Cantabria and the Basque Country, some coastal areas of Asturias and a little of Galicia. I think of all the northern area, Galicia is supposed to be the worst. 
I hate humid weather (Tarragona, Valencia, Nerja). I supposed I'd get used to it if I lived there, but I don't (live there that is, so I'm not used to it and am very uncomfortable in this climate). On the other hand a very hot climate is debilitating too, so I'm not keen on Sevilla and the like in the summer.
But the weather in Spain is not the defining factor to me. Neither is the fact that there are foreigners or not. I don't like it when people take my, or any one else's posts and misconstrue them. I don't like being misinterpreted and I don't like people thinking they've got my opinion pinned down when they haven't. This is what I have, or haven't said
I am not bothered if I see another person from England on top of a solitary mountain, halfway up a cliff or on a lonely beach. I don't care if the person next to me on the train or in a restaurant is British or not. Will I ask him/ her if s/he is British and where does s/he come from? Unlikely. 

What I don't want to gather ino about here is a place that, and I'll say it again, caters for foreign people (British, German, French, Russian, Scandanavian, Morrocans etc) over Spanish. My choice. 
True , some places have a higher immigrant population than "native", but I'm not asking about that *on this thread*. I'm sure there are a lot people who can write about that including me talking about central Madrid, for example.
This thread is about me and places where the British way of life doesn't take precedence over the Spanish way of doing things. About places where you don't hear English all around you (even though there might be angloparlantes in the area), eat British food, in short lead a British life in the sun. There are plenty of places in Spain where people can do that. There are plenty of other threads asking about areas dominated by people other than Spaniards. This thread aims to gather info about different areas of Spain that are to my interest and I would not expect to be challenged on that, as I see it, perfectly reasonable request.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Nice photos


If you travel south, Estepona is worth a visit. In the eight years we've lived here the town has changed for the better and really deserves its new title, 'The Garden of the Costa del Sol'. I have to admit that this has been entirely due to the PP Alcalde JM Garcia Urbano, who was chosen as 'The best Mayor in Spain' a couple of years ago.
PSOE Estepona was characterised by inefficiency and corruption (big trial coming up) and the new Mayor did a huge clean- up in every sense. Fountains work, the town is a riot of flowers, the beach is clean...
It's a quiet town, a family destination, no raucous night life. Yes, there are many foreigners, a real mix of nationalities, but make no mistake, this is a Spanish town which in spite of its recent growth retains a village feel. There are bars patronised by Brits amongst other nationalities but no 'Brit bars' as in Benidorm or Torremolinos.
I think you'd be pleasantly surprised if you decided to stop off there. No high rise along the sea front, the old town is a riot of colour, flowering plants, winding streets and quiet little squares.
I just love the place. So different from glitzy Marbella and nearby Manilva/Sabinillas.
A short drive inland and you're in the Sierra Bermeja.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Estepona*



mrypg9 said:


> If you travel south, Estepona is worth a visit. In the eight years we've lived here the town has changed for the better and really deserves its new title, 'The Garden of the Costa del Sol'. I have to admit that this has been entirely due to the PP Alcalde JM Garcia Urbano, who was chosen as 'The best Mayor in Spain' a couple of years ago.
> PSOE Estepona was characterised by inefficiency and corruption (big trial coming up) and the new Mayor did a huge clean- up in every sense. Fountains work, the town is a riot of flowers, the beach is clean...
> It's a quiet town, a family destination, no raucous night life. Yes, there are many foreigners, a real mix of nationalities, but make no mistake, this is a Spanish town which in spite of its recent growth retains a village feel. There are bars patronised by Brits amongst other nationalities but no 'Brit bars' as in Benidorm or Torremolinos.
> I think you'd be pleasantly surprised if you decided to stop off there. No high rise along the sea front, the old town is a riot of colour, flowering plants, winding streets and quiet little squares.
> ...


Estepona was on the tv during the week and yes, it really looked quite charming


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

How has the 'British way of life' influenced things? Intriguing....Of course it's a perfectly reasonable request...but why are you asking a bunch of English people about areas with no English 'influence'?

I understand what you are getting at, I would feel the same which is why I chose to live where I have lived for eight years. It's the way you asked the question that isn't usual for you. 
As I said, imagine a Spanish person or a person of any nationality phrased the question like that in English. We would have to say 'Steer clear of Rochdale, areas of Birmingham, all of London (apparently the population there is more foreign than British born), Glasgow, the West Country - loads of Poles, I'm told...
If you merely wanted to spend time in a quiet, non-commercialised, non-touristy area, why not just say that instead of focusing on the Brits and other foreigners as if they had some kind of malign influence?
It's odd too as if I wanted to find that kind of area....I'd have asked you, as you have been so long in Spain..

Anyway, we've made our points. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> It's odd too as if I wanted to find that kind of area....I'd have asked you, as you have been so long in Spain..
> 
> Anyway, we've made our points. 'Nuff said.


I asked this question on the forum just as I now ask many questions on the forum like how to get a musty smell out of my fleece (xabiachica gave me the answer to that one) or to what to do when my dog had half her face scraped off. A lot of people on here helped me through that one, yourself included. I find lots of interesting information from knowledgeable friendly people.
Travelling threads of mine often go awry though. A few years ago I was going to Paris and had (apparently) the audacity to ask if the people on the French forum had any tips about restaurants, interesting streets, markets, what have you. I got about 3 replies and was told that the forum didn't give tourist information. The only info I was given was to be careful of thieves in the queues for I don't know what attraction.
Well I never understood the reaction to that thread just like I don't understand it to this one. We live and learn. Sometimes!

Ask me about Madrid upwards and there's a good chance that I'll be able to help you, not so much in the south though


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Justina said:


> Estepona was on the tv during the week and yes, it really looked quite charming


I'm certainly interested in Estepona


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Try the Girona region (well maybe not Tossa de Mar) if you're looking for great scenery, a good climate, and a lack of tourist businesses that solely target Brits. However you may find that not everyone will speak in Spanish but that Catalan tends to be the main language spoken.

Alternatively, base yourself in a city like Valencia, Malaga or Granada, and choose your trips to the beach based on local advice.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm certainly interested in Estepona


I think you would find it interesting as well as being easy on the eye. The Alcalde was responsible for building an Orchidarium, you can find info about it on FB, it's one of its kind in Andalucia. Beautiful at night when it's floodlit.
Estepona is a good base to explore the Sierra Bermeja and Ronda area.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

webmarcos said:


> Try the Girona region (well maybe not Tossa de Mar) if you're looking for great scenery, a good climate, and a lack of tourist businesses that solely target Brits. However you may find that not everyone will speak in Spanish but that Catalan tends to be the main language spoken.
> 
> Alternatively, base yourself in a city like Valencia, Malaga or Granada, and choose your trips to the beach based on local advice.


The Costa Brava is a wonderful area, in fact it was the first part of Spain I went to as a youngster over fifty years ago when mom and dad packed the camper and we drove down through France. I loved Tossa de Mar...the walk to the the castle was wonderful for a young lad  We took our own children there about twenty five years ago and our kinder, like me, loved the 'castle'. I'd like to take the grand children there now after this threads reminder of the good time I/we had there.

Back on track, is anywhere not influenced by immigrants? The social/economic impact will vary but the world is so small these days.


----------



## VinhoVerde (May 2, 2014)

I must say that I'm interested in the responses too, maybe not for the same reasons as PW. For me, the tendency to cater to the foreign tourist creates a type of cognitive dissonance, a feeling of being 'out of place', something incongruent, a disharmony. This has nothing against the person(s), it is merely a sense of esthetic that feels violated. It also happens with ugly developments catering to local (Spanish) people. My experience is that 'authentic communities' have reached a sort of equilibrium with their environments and this I find pleasing. Natural systems have also reached this equilibrium, generally, and a major reason why I like wilderness areas. Speaking for myself, I find the esthetic to be important in my life and an inability to satisfy my esthetic needs can lead to a real sense of alienation, disorientation, and, sometimes, even distress. Others might not experience this so strongly and might find themselves a bit nonplussed by such needs.

Regardless, I, also, appreciate the suggestions and, when visiting these areas, will dress up like Sancho Panza just in case I cross paths with others...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

VinhoVerde said:


> I must say that I'm interested in the responses too, maybe not for the same reasons as PW. For me, the tendency to cater to the foreign tourist creates a type of cognitive dissonance, a feeling of being 'out of place', something incongruent, a disharmony. This has nothing against the person(s), it is merely a sense of esthetic that feels violated. It also happens with ugly developments catering to local (Spanish) people. My experience is that 'authentic communities' have reached a sort of equilibrium with their environments and this I find pleasing. Natural systems have also reached this equilibrium, generally, and a major reason why I like wilderness areas. Speaking for myself, I find the esthetic to be important in my life and an inability to satisfy my esthetic needs can lead to a real sense of alienation, disorientation, and, sometimes, even distress. Others might not experience this so strongly and might find themselves a bit nonplussed by such needs.
> 
> Regardless, I, also, appreciate the suggestions and, when visiting these areas, will dress up like Sancho Panza just in case I cross paths with others...


It's worth bearing in mind that in many areas of the world, including Spain, jobs and resulting improved life quality have been considered more important than aesthetics. Foreign influence through tourism has also resulted in the development of progressive social actitudes. But development has not always pleased everyone, that's true..
More distress is perhaps caused by poverty and repression than any perceived 'disorientation'.
Development need not result in ugliness although sadly it has done so in the past. There is now a greater sensitivity to environmental aesthetics in general.
Your use of the word 'authentic' to describe communities is interesting and thought- provoking. Aren't all communities ''authentic' in that they consist of collectives of different people who have voluntarily - one hopes!- come to live, work and play together?


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

mrypg9 said:


> ....Of course it's a perfectly reasonable request...but why are you asking a bunch of English people about areas with no English 'influence'?...


Because they may remember they places they dropped from consideration after learning how little English influence was present?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I would suggest Jimena - there is no outside influence visible anywhere. 

No foreign bars or restaurants, no English language anywhere in sight, no foreign food anywhere (apart from the odd pizza and burger - do they count?).

But it's full of foreigners so it's no good at all.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> I would suggest Jimena - there is no outside influence visible anywhere.
> 
> No foreign bars or restaurants, no English language anywhere in sight, no foreign food anywhere (apart from the odd pizza and burger - do they count?).
> 
> But it's full of foreigners so it's no good at all.


So, did you read what I posted?



> I'm interested in places that are not built up, that cater for Spanish tastes. I prefer Spanish stuff in Spain.
> BTW I never said anything about _no other Brits around_. I said that _doesn't cater to foreigners_ which to my mind is quite different.





> ...the weather in Spain is not the defining factor to me. Neither is the fact that there are foreigners or not.
> I am not bothered if I see another person from England on top of a solitary mountain, halfway up a cliff or on a lonely beach. I don't care if the person next to me on the train or in a restaurant is British or not. Will I ask him/ her if s/he is British and where does s/he come from? Unlikely.
> 
> What I don't want to gather ino about here is a place that, and I'll say it again, caters for foreign people (British, German, French, Russian, Scandanavian, Morrocans etc) over Spanish. My choice.


Jimena sounds lovely.

Hope you enjoyed your latest visit!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So, did you read what I posted?
> 
> Jimena sounds lovely.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your latest visit!


Yes indeed - we are still here and loving it - Jimena is a wonderful place

And yes, I did read what you posted...



> About places where you don't hear English all around you


 :noidea:

In Jimena you will hear English everywhere. Although there is no concession to foreign-ness at all, the bars and restaurants are mainly frequented by Brits so you would hear a lot of English. 

I think this thread has confused people a bit. Apart from the above, there's the bit where...



> without a hotel in sight


...became...



> I'm saying I don't want to be on a piece of coast that has front line hotels


...which is different.

SO, I now think I know what you're after but it took a bit of working out.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> they were less than thrilled with the journey... Any ideas


Maybe it was before the motorway was built. The (now) old Granada road could be very busy in the past with long queues in the summer.

The motorway has good views as well and takes 50 minutes from Granada to coast.


In general I think the north of Spain is prettier and the south has better weather. When where you thinking of coming?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dancebert said:


> Because they may remember they places they dropped from consideration after learning how little English influence was present?



As in 'I'm not going there, it's too Spanish'?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Yes indeed - we are still here and loving it - Jimena is a wonderful place
> 
> And yes, I did read what you posted...
> 
> ...


Yes, I get it now.  That's the sort of place we look for.
Jimena is indeed lovely and as you say with Brits but Spain. Just like Estepona or I would say even Benidorm because seaside places are the same the world over..I was amazed to read that Blackpool attracts shedloads of foreign visitors yet who would deny its quintessential Englishness?
Same with places like Sopot and Cannes. Tourism rules, regardless of 'foreigness'.

We had a 'Dr Livingstone I presume' moment in Jimena when on the first day of our stay there we were out walking with Our Little Azor by the river, totally secluded and deserted spot....and around the next bend in the rocky dusty path appeared....Jimenato We had a really great time there, beautiful scenery, excellent walks, good food and company...what more could any place offer, anywhere in the world...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I was just wondering if people can recommend places on the south, south west, south east coast or near that do not cater for the foreigner, where you won't see English food offered, reading material offered in English or any other language but Spanish actually, no British bars and no Iceland or British food shops. Doesn't have to be on the beach, but with a quiet beach nearby preferably without a hotel in sight.
> I don't need recommendations for Asturias, Galicia, Cantabria, The Basque country etc having spent almost every year of my life in Spain visiting that part of the world
> Thanks


Sorry I've come late to this thread, I've been out of the country.

Come to Alcalá de los Gazules. It ticks all your boxes except being on the coast, but in 40 minutes you can enjoy some wonderful beaches on the Costa de la Luz which are free from high-rise developments and more or less empty outside of July and August.

To compensate, we have the Alcornocales parque natural on the doorstep and there are some beautiful lakes in the Sierra de Cádiz. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/alcalaina/


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

:whoo:
:cheer2:
Well,
:bounce:
We got there in the end my friends!!
:clap2:
:whoo:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Sorry I've come late to this thread, I've been out of the country.
> 
> Come to Alcalá de los Gazules. It ticks all your boxes except being on the coast, but in 40 minutes you can enjoy some wonderful beaches on the Costa de la Luz which are free from high-rise developments and more or less empty outside of July and August.
> 
> ...


Yes, I've always thought your part of the country does look lovely, and I wouldn't have known anything about it if it wasn't for you


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xgarb said:


> Maybe it was before the motorway was built. The (now) old Granada road could be very busy in the past with long queues in the summer.
> 
> The motorway has good views as well and takes 50 minutes from Granada to coast.
> 
> ...


That could be it.
No specific date and probably not until next year!


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Everywhere in Andalucía that is nice has plenty of foreigners. Full stop. We're in 2016, not 1985. Motril is a proper Spanish town, but it isn't particularly nice


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Sorry I've come late to this thread, I've been out of the country.
> 
> Come to Alcalá de los Gazules. It ticks all your boxes except being on the coast, but in 40 minutes you can enjoy some wonderful beaches on the Costa de la Luz which are free from high-rise developments and more or less empty outside of July and August.
> 
> ...


Seconded - lovely place.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Sorry, I should have specified that there are more lovely places (like Alcalá  ) than you can shake a stick at - and none of them have English bars etc once you leave the coast. 

What I meant was, just don't expect to be the only guiri there with the same idea


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

suiko said:


> Sorry, I should have specified that there are more lovely places (like Alcalá  ) than you can shake a stick at - and none of them have English bars etc once you leave the coast.
> 
> What I meant was, just don't expect to be the only guiri there with the same idea


Agreed. It'd be much quicker and easier to list the places to avoid.

Actually, there was a UK run bar/restaurant in Jimena a few years ago. But as it was run by me it was fine.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Doesn't count as long as you don't do English breakfast


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

PW could stop off at Estepona on your way further south west. 
Mind you, she might not want to leave, apart from day trips...

I've been thinking about Blackpool....I'm sure I read/heard that it's a destination visited by many foreign tourists each year but can't find confirmation on the net. My view is that I can't understand why anyone of any nationality would want to go there willingly but then I feel like that about Marbella and millions disagree. Can anyone point to any statistics to help out here?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

suiko said:


> Doesn't count as long as you don't do English breakfast


Well we didn't but strangely there's a little Spanish bar that does and it's superb.

We used to do typical British food like chicken dhansak, lasagne and moussaka.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm certainly interested in Estepona


We spent a few hours there on our way back to the airport the other day and...... it is truly stunning - a vast improvement over a few years ago.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> We spent a few hours there on our way back to the airport the other day and...... it is truly stunning - a vast improvement over a few years ago.


Then it goes on *The List*!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> We spent a few hours there on our way back to the airport the other day and...... it is truly stunning - a vast improvement over a few years ago.


And all because of a general clean-up, loads of flowers, shrubs and flowering plants, repairing cobbled streets, the murals.....
And it has to be said, the PP Mayor....took the town by the scruff of the neck, shook it up..


----------



## Motril Ben (Feb 10, 2017)

xgarb said:


> Not really a recommendation but Motril is 99.9% Spanish.


Um, Rumanos, Moros y Polacos aren't Spanish! Even Argentinos aren't really, though I tend to let them off.  
Numbers of Gambians, Ghanaians and so on are shooting up lately too (with the port and the damned Red Cross being here), but it remains to be seen how long they stick around.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The title of this thread sounds strange. I know PW's intentions were otherwise and honourable but sentiments like that are often heard from the likes of Marine Le Pen, Donald Trump, Victor Orban, the BNP and so on.
Anybody visiting the UK should it seems steer clear of London, Leicester and Luton since they are now majority/minority cities.
Damned foreigners get in everywhere....Brexit will put a stop to that


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

PW, did you find your place in the south?


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

I really enjoyed my night at the Gran Hotel on the Playa Poniente, Motril a couple of years back, only downside was that I had to dislocate my shoulder in town before the stopover was agreed!

I don't think anybody has mentioned Aguilas on the coast in Murcia province; certainly very little British influence except in some of the population who do not have the typical dark skin/hair of the purebred Spaniard. Their great grandfathers went to build the railway, got married and stayed. The most obvious remnant of this is the Scottish built locomotive on the sea front (see attachment), The entire coast all the way up to Cartagena about an hour away is quietly Spanish.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

So is the foreign influence we're trying to avoid solely British, I wonder? I'm presuming refugees and asylum seekers don't need to be avoided....just our fellow countrymen and women..


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Our village fits the bill ! Every amenity you could want without leaving the village. Only Spanish bars and shops selling Spanish things. No newspapers in English available , plenty Spanish papers and magazines though. No hotels but a good few Spanish Casa Rurals. There are other Nationalities here but they are the minority. The village has been very welcoming for us but you have to be able to communicate in Spanish. The nearest beach is a 40 min drive though. Valencia city , 15 mins to the station and 35 mins on the train. Nearest big town 15 mins drive. Its a very traditonal village where the Fiesta traditons are really enjoyable. This type of life in Spain is not for everyone but for us its the life we enjoy. We were both born and raised in little villages so I guess some of this is familiar to us and maybe thats why we like it. We have travelled all over the world and I have worked in different parts of the world but now I dont need any more than we have here .


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ccm47 said:


> I don't think anybody has mentioned Aguilas on the coast in Murcia province; certainly very little British influence except in some of the population who do not have the typical dark skin/hair of the purebred Spaniard.


I love the idea of a "pure-bred Spaniard". But I'm afraid the fair-skinned folk of Castile, who regard themselves as the only true Spanish ethnic group, look down on their swarthy southern neighbours as mongrels left over from the Moorish occupation of Al-Andalus.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Motril Ben said:


> Um, Rumanos, Moros y Polacos aren't Spanish! Even Argentinos aren't really, though I tend to let them off.
> Numbers of Gambians, Ghanaians and so on are shooting up lately too (with the port and the damned Red Cross being here), but it remains to be seen how long they stick around.


And some Neanderthals as well, judging by your avatar! 

Why do you say "damned Red Cross"?


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

*"I was just wondering if people can recommend places on the south, south west, south east coast or near that do not cater for the foreigner, where you won't see English food offered, reading material offered in English or any other language but Spanish actually, no British bars and no Iceland or British food shops. Doesn't have to be on the beach, but with a quiet beach nearby preferably without a hotel in sigh"*

Any Monastic retreats down there, they would fit your bill?


----------



## Motril Ben (Feb 10, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> And some Neanderthals as well, judging by your avatar!


I actually look like that... 
/SNIP/


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

still can't fathom out Mrypg9 and bob_bob's attitude to this thread.
No Mary I'm not 'aving a larf, no it's not a baiting post, no I'm not looking for a monastic retreat and why Mary you had to make that remark about Marine le Pen I don't know.
I'll repeat for those that are hard of hearing.



> I don't like being misinterpreted and I don't like people thinking they've got my opinion pinned down when they haven't. This is what I have, or haven't said
> I am not bothered if I see another person from England on top of a solitary mountain, halfway up a cliff or on a lonely beach. I don't care if the person next to me on the train or in a restaurant is British or not.


*Oh the irony of it, yes I'm English and the moment I enter a place there'll be a guiri. I'll cope*


> What I don't want to gather ino about here is a place that, and I'll say it again, caters for foreign people (British, German, French, Russian, Scandanavian, Morrocans etc) over Spanish. My choice.
> 
> This thread is about me and places where the British way of life doesn't take precedence over the Spanish way of doing things. About places where you don't hear English all around you (even though there might be angloparlantes in the area), eat British food, in short lead a British life in the sun. There are plenty of places in Spain where people can do that. There are plenty of other threads asking about areas dominated by people other than Spaniards. This thread aims to gather info about different areas of Spain that are to my interest and I would not expect to be challenged on that, as I see it, perfectly reasonable request.


The initial question was
*I was just wondering if people can recommend places on the south, south west, south east coast or near that do not cater for the foreigner
*If you can't answer it, don't post, And Mary, I've got the message - Estepona.Save​


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cermignano said:


> PW, did you find your place in the south?


I haven't been since I started this (unintentionally) polemic thread. I have been to various places in the past like Ronda, Bolonia, Tarifa, Marbella, San Pedro de Alcantara, Rojales, Nerja...
I'd like to revisit, but I live in the Madrid region and OH is Basque and likes to go north much more than south. I prefer the north too, but would like to go south periodically.. It won't be this year as we're planning on Leon, London and good ol' Weston Super Mare this year and I'll be away for around a month looking after my dad. Maybe 2018
Save​


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes Pesky Wesky i know what you mean. my travels have been curtailed a bit because I have to look after my mum. You are absolutely right. on this forum, if anybody asks a normal question, they get negative responses automatically. i am very interested in the answers you are getting about southern places as my OH wants to know the same. I have been 'guesting ' on this sight for a while and yes, if anybody says they have negatives about EU then they are accused of being in favour of Le Penn.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cermignano said:


> Yes Pesky Wesky i know what you mean. my travels have been curtailed a bit because I have to look after my mum. You are absolutely right. on this forum, if anybody asks a normal question, they get negative responses automatically. i am very interested in the answers you are getting about southern places as my OH wants to know the same. I have been 'guesting ' on this sight for a while and yes, if anybody says they have negatives about EU then they are accused of being in favour of Le Penn.


I can't agree that as a usual occurrence people who ask a normal question get negative responses. There's a whole thread about attitudes to negatives responses somewhere, but it is pre Brexit! If someone asks a question asking about bringing over a 14 year old dyslexic by parents wanting to be anything from a driving instructor to a plasterer the answers given are likely to be realistic and down to earth and probably not what the poster wants to hear.
Personally I think comments about Le Penn, monasteries and posts implying that such enquiries are distasteful are out of place, so as I said before, if you can't answer the question there's no reason to post on this thread.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Well as you may or may not know, I'm in extremadura and only a few weeks ago we went to a Jesuit monesestry no information in twenty languages, Spanish that's it. There are very few foreign influences here, apart from the normal modern stuff. You'll not find many English speakers and rarely a newspaper. However we are not south 

I'm watching thread with interest


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

I'm watching the thread too, because I would dearly love to do a similar visit (not before 2018 though). I don't find the request either weird or racist (in fact the latter criticism is total piffle), especially since Pesky has specifically explained what she is looking for. Good on you Pesky for asking. 

(BTW, I don't see people being condemned for seeking out expat communities.)


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> still can't fathom out Mrypg9 and bob_bob's attitude to this thread.
> No Mary I'm not 'aving a larf, no it's not a baiting post, no I'm not looking for a monastic retreat and why Mary you had to make that remark about Marine le Pen I don't know.
> I'll repeat for those that are hard of hearing.
> 
> ...


I totally get where you're coming from.

C'mon people, it's not as if PW wants to move to Spain and avoid foreigners (she already lives here) all she would like is some recommendations of southern Spain that is *mostly* *uninfluenced by the tourist trade.*

Is it really that hard?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Tigerlillie said:


> I totally get where you're coming from.
> 
> C'mon people, it's not as if PW wants to move to Spain and avoid foreigners (she already lives here) all she would like is some recommendations of southern Spain that is *mostly* *uninfluenced by the tourist trade.*
> 
> Is it really that hard?


Actually I don't think that's it. 

Two places mentioned - Bolonia and Estepona are hugely influenced by the tourist trade - they are full of Spanish holidaymakers and many other nationalities as well. 

But in neither place is there much concession to foreigners - the odd Irish pub in Estepona maybe.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Actually I don't think that's it.
> 
> Two places mentioned - Bolonia and Estepona are hugely influenced by the tourist trade - they are full of Spanish holidaymakers and many other nationalities as well.
> 
> But in neither place is there much concession to foreigners - the odd Irish pub in Estepona maybe.


I think though that you can get the gist of what TL is saying without nit-picking


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

jimenato said:


> Actually I don't think that's it.
> 
> Two places mentioned - Bolonia and Estepona are hugely influenced by the tourist trade - they are full of Spanish holidaymakers and many other nationalities as well.
> 
> But in neither place is there much concession to foreigners - the odd Irish pub in Estepona maybe.


Ok ok...I will rephrase  

*'Mostly uninfluenced by foreign tourist trade'*

Don't be so pedantic you know what I meant


----------



## Motril Ben (Feb 10, 2017)

cermignano said:


> if anybody says they have negatives about EU then they are accused of being in favour of Le Penn.


Hehe, the virtue-signallers and pearl-clutchers are welcome to try that on me, as it actually IS true in my case, though I assure them that not all those sceptical of the elevation of enelected bureaucrats to near-godhood are necessarily on the same page as myself in other political matters! :thumb: 

Vive Madame Le Pen, et vive la France!


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Motril Ben said:


> Hehe, the virtue-signallers and pearl-clutchers are welcome to try that on me, as it actually IS true in my case, though I assure them that not all those sceptical of the elevation of enelected bureaucrats to near-godhood are necessarily on the same page as myself in other political matters! :thumb:
> 
> Vive Madame Le Pen, et vive la France!


I would just remind you and cermignano that this is *not *the EU thread. :focus:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Places uninfluenced by the tourist trade? 90% of the country, probably!

Of course if there is a nice beach or other attractions, there will be tourists. But there are different kinds of tourists. Some want lots of fun things to do, clubs, sports bars adventure parks etc; others want somewhere tranquil, laid-back and a bit remote. Spain has it all, from Benidorm at one extreme to Bolonia at the other. There should no value-judgment attached in providing advice on where to find these places.


----------



## Chancerz (Feb 12, 2017)

The Costa de la Luz has stunning beaches. Between Conil de la Frontera and Chiclana de la Frontera is an urbanisation called Roche. The beach at Roche is especially beautiful in Apr/May when the flowers are in full bloom. Further along the coast you will find more great beaches from El Palmar (surfers paradise), Zahora, Barbate and one of my favourites Bolonia (the drive down to the beach is particularly breath taking). Not a high rise in sight along most of that coast line! Inland you have Arcos de la Frontera, Medina Sidona, Jerez (sherry country) etc… to explore. Hope that helps


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We find that to go to many places mostly free of foreign/tourist influence, although there may well be some, going out of the main holiday season is a great help plus of course being very careful about picking where to go. 

I come, as I've said before, from Sarfend so have no desire to go to a Spanish Sarfend in the sun. We do take care to go outside the school holidays which can make one hell of a difference and our usual "summer" holiday time is the second week in September and often find places almost deserted.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks Chancerz, you have given me a lot of ideas


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't give a toss where people go on holiday and agree with Alca that there should be no value judgment implied in choosing Benidorm over Bolonia.
I do think that for once PW has badly chosen a title for this thread. Yes, I know exactly what she means. She wants a fairly quiet non-touristy town or village, coast or inland, somewhere without mass tourism which isn't to everyone's taste.
But it's the 'foreign influence' that is open to misinterpretation. Each and every one of us here 'whether British, German, Scandinavian or whatever IS a foreign influence, however much we like to think we're integrated. How our influence is felt though depends entirely on our behaviour.
Being 'free from foreign influence' is a phrase that would be met with raised eyebrows in 'enlightened' circles in the UK.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I don't give a toss where people go on holiday and agree with Alca that there should be no value judgment implied in choosing Benidorm over Bolonia.
> I do think that for once PW has badly chosen a title for this thread. Yes, I know exactly what she means. She wants a fairly quiet non-touristy town or village, coast or inland, somewhere without mass tourism which isn't to everyone's taste.
> But it's the 'foreign influence' that is open to misinterpretation. Each and every one of us here 'whether British, German, Scandinavian or whatever IS a foreign influence, however much we like to think we're integrated. How our influence is felt though depends entirely on our behaviour.
> Being 'free from foreign influence' is a phrase that would be met with raised eyebrows in 'enlightened' circles in the UK.


Well, you know what? I'm not in any enlightened circle and I'm not in the UK.

If you know exactly what I mean why keep picking away at it? You think it's open to misinterpretation. I have received that information. 
Could everyone please just let me read the comments that answer the absolutely non political, nor in any way related to the EU, nor intended to slur any nation or nationality QUESTION?

And once again, if you can't answer the question there really isn't any reason for you to post here.


----------



## Chancerz (Feb 12, 2017)

baldilocks said:


> We find that to go to many places mostly free of foreign/tourist influence, although there may well be some, going out of the main holiday season is a great help plus of course being very careful about picking where to go.
> 
> I come, as I've said before, from Sarfend so have no desire to go to a Spanish Sarfend in the sun. We do take care to go outside the school holidays which can make one hell of a difference and our usual "summer" holiday time is the second week in September and often find places almost deserted.


We travelled out of peak season which made a big difference. Also, time of year is one to think about especially if you love scenery. April/May was gorgeous with field after field of flowers, plus the weather was great and not too hot.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Is the Valle de los Caidos worth a visit?

Planning a road trip.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Horlics said:


> Is the Valle de los Caidos worth a visit?
> 
> Planning a road trip.


It's not in the south, though.


----------



## Motril Ben (Feb 10, 2017)

Horlics said:


> Is the Valle de los Caidos worth a visit?
> 
> Planning a road trip.


You've got to really plan it in advance. We turned up once on a whim, just after visiting the Escorial (which definitely IS worth a look!), but it was shut, despite being a reasonable time of day. You can't really do it by public transport either, as there's a massive walk from the main gates where the buses stop. We had to content ourselves with photographed Roman salutes in front of the gates bearing ironwork Falangist symbols.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Chancerz said:


> The Costa de la Luz has stunning beaches. Between Conil de la Frontera and Chiclana de la Frontera is an urbanisation called Roche. The beach at Roche is especially beautiful in Apr/May when the flowers are in full bloom. Further along the coast you will find more great beaches from El Palmar (surfers paradise), Zahora, Barbate and one of my favourites Bolonia (the drive down to the beach is particularly breath taking). Not a high rise in sight along most of that coast line! Inland you have Arcos de la Frontera, Medina Sidona, Jerez (sherry country) etc… to explore. Hope that helps


That's my back yard you're talking about!  My favourite beach is Playa Hierbabuena, near Barbate. There is a clifftop walk through the pinewood nature reserve above it. Do you know it?


----------



## Chancerz (Feb 12, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> That's my back yard you're talking about!


  My favourite beach is Playa Hierbabuena, near Barbate. There is a clifftop walk through the pinewood nature reserve above it. Do you know it?

We didn't do the cliff top walk at the time as we had an 11 month old with us. We did however go to the beach which was lovely.

I would post a couple of pics up of my travels but it all seems a bit long winded!!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

EverHopeful said:


> It's not in the south, though.


I know, I'm c**p at staying on topic.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Motril Ben said:


> You've got to really plan it in advance. We turned up once on a whim, just after visiting the Escorial (which definitely IS worth a look!), but it was shut, despite being a reasonable time of day. You can't really do it by public transport either, as there's a massive walk from the main gates where the buses stop. We had to content ourselves with photographed Roman salutes in front of the gates bearing ironwork Falangist symbols.


Thanks, Escorial is on the list too.

The first time I tried to visit an historical attraction in Spain was on a Monday, and I discovered that many aren't open on that particular day. I'll make sure I check details in advance this time.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Horlics said:


> Is the Valle de los Caidos worth a visit?
> 
> Planning a road trip.


In my opinion, no. It's a dark and sombre place overshadowed by the huge cross that you can see from miles around - no need to go to the Valle to see it. The only thing to see besides the views is the mausoleum/ chapel which is underground and horrible IMO. The esplanade is completely open and freezing in winter and boiling in the summer...


----------



## Motril Ben (Feb 10, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> dark


Physically/Literally?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Escorial I found dismal.

Horlics, if you are going up that way then Ávila is a must. Can recommend Hotel Las Moradas.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok, so two bits of advice taken on board.

PW, I have decided to view it from a distance. Thanks.

Baldi... I'd never heard of Avila but after a bit of a poke around some websites it's definitely on my list.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Horlics said:


> Ok, so two bits of advice taken on board.
> 
> PW, I have decided to view it from a distance. Thanks.
> 
> Baldi... I'd never heard of Avila but after a bit of a poke around some websites it's definitely on my list.


Avila is beautiful (if in a slightly austere way) and very interesting


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

EverHopeful said:


> Avila is beautiful (if in a slightly austere way) and very interesting


It is. There are lots of good places to visit for a side trip if staying in Madrid. So far we have been to Segovia, Aranjuez and Alcala de Henares (birthplace of Miguel de Cervantes) as well as Ävila, and enjoyed all of them.

The Valle de los Caidos won't be on our list. The slave labour used to help build it, if nothing else, would preclude me from wanting to see it.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> It is. There are lots of good places to visit for a side trip if staying in Madrid. So far we have been to Segovia, Aranjuez and Alcala de Henares (birthplace of Miguel de Cervantes) as well as Ävila, and enjoyed all of them.
> 
> The Valle de los Caidos won't be on our list. *The slave labour used to help build it, if nothing else, would preclude me from wanting to see it*.


Ah but slave labour was also used to build many of the older historic sites in Spain (not somewhere I would choose to visit though).

I totally agree with you on Segovia, Aranjuez (I also am totally addicted to the Concierto de Aranjuez - most beautiful piece of music I have ever heard) and Alcala.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Escorial I found dismal.
> 
> Horlics, if you are going up that way then Ávila is a must. Can recommend Hotel Las Moradas.


I have never been to a place that is soooo grey. I quite like the little shops and there are several lovely walks nearby that we go to about once a month. We usually go for a drink to a nice place after. In the summer it's a good place to go because it's usually a few degrees cooler and there are a couple of shady terrazas which are a godsend. It's also steeped in history, but it's _very_ grey...

I agree that Ávila is a must. We have spent many a day there with visitors and with my daughter as a child. Happy times.

Same with Segovia. Nobody can fail to be impressed by the aqueduct. I don't know if they still do it, but you can do a bus tour and as it's quite a small place you end up going outside the town for a view from the surrounding countryside - lovely in spring.

Another recommendation for a place to go to from Madrid is Guadalajara


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have, on our list of places to visit:
Huelva province (cancelled previously due to illness)
Segovia, Salamanca, Oviedo and Gijon (visit Mystics Mick, formerly of this forum), Cantabria, Covadonga (start of the Reconquest), Pelayo's cave, Santillana del Mar, Cartes (cave paintings), Lugo, Oporto, (revisit Lisbon, Obidos, Fátima, Mafra, Sintra, - m-i-l hasn't been) Toledo, Cuenca, Albacete, Teruel, and various other places in our province - Parque Natural de Despeñaperros, P.N. de Sierra Mágina y P.N. de Sierra de Cardena y Montoro (We already go often to the P.N. de las sierras de Cazorla, Segura y las Villas)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Horlics said:


> Ok, so two bits of advice taken on board.
> 
> PW, I have decided to view it from a distance. Thanks.
> 
> Baldi... I'd never heard of Avila but after a bit of a poke around some websites it's definitely on my list.


I'm pretty sure you can see it when you're driving up to El Escorial. The road from the Valmayor reservoir up to El Escorial is pretty especially in spring (if it's rained enough before. Last year spring was spectacular) and autumn and you can see the monastery from a distance too from that road.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> We have, on our list of places to visit:
> Huelva province (cancelled previously due to illness)
> Segovia, Salamanca, Oviedo and Gijon (visit Mystics Mick, formerly of this forum), Cantabria, Covadonga (start of the Reconquest), Pelayo's cave, Santillana del Mar, Cartes (cave paintings), Lugo, Oporto, (revisit Lisbon, Obidos, Fátima, Mafra, Sintra, - m-i-l hasn't been) Toledo, Cuenca, Albacete, Teruel, and various other places in our province - Parque Natural de Despeñaperros, P.N. de Sierra Mágina y P.N. de Sierra de Cardena y Montoro (We already go often to the P.N. de las sierras de Cazorla, Segura y las Villas)


Well, you've got some great places on that list. Salamanca, Oviedo and Toledo jump out immediately. It's well worth doing a tour in Salamanca if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Galicia is very nice especially if we have had a hot summer down south - it is so refreshing to go there and see green. The Rias Bajas are very pretty. I found Santiago de Compostela a bit too over-commercialised for my taste. A Coruña is nice provided the weather is OK. Pontevedra is a good lunch point and has a tourist train which we found was one of the best along with the one at Ávila. Vigo is a b*gger for parking. If you want something a little different go to the Castro de Santa Tecla (overlooking A Guarda and the estuary of el Rio Minho and the tip of Portugal.) I should warn you that "witches" are very popular there and even revered but of course we are talking of las Mujeres sabias - the wise women who had knowledge of all the natural things (knew all the traditional folk cures etc.) - knowledge that didn't come from the church so therefore it had to come from the devil hence they were condemned to death.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh, I missed out Toledo, that was actually the first place we ever went to on a side trip from Madrid. I liked it the least of those we've visited, out of all of them it was the busiest with tourists and also had more of a proliferation of souvenir shops.

We'll defiinitely put Guadalajara on our list, thank you for that one Pesky Wesky. I'm not sure if we'll be able to make our usual visit to Madrid this year as I was warned by my cardiologist a few weeks ago that it is looking as though my valve replacement surgery will have to be done sooner rather than later, probably some time this year, so can't really make plans too far ahead.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Oh, I missed out Toledo, that was actually the first place we ever went to on a side trip from Madrid. I liked it the least of those we've visited, out of all of them it was the busiest with tourists and also had more of a proliferation of souvenir shops.
> 
> We'll defiinitely put Guadalajara on our list, thank you for that one Pesky Wesky. I'm not sure if we'll be able to make our usual visit to Madrid this year as I was warned by my cardiologist a few weeks ago that it is looking as though my valve replacement surgery will have to be done sooner rather than later, probably some time this year, so can't really make plans too far ahead.


That's a shame, still it's good that your cardiologist is on it. So, you'll probably be able to go away, but not sure when, is that it?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> That's a shame, still it's good that your cardiologist is on it. So, you'll probably be able to go away, but not sure when, is that it?


Yes, that's right. I have to have some more tests done (including one of those ECGs you wear for 24 hours) and go back to see him around the end of April (so it's obviouisly not an emergency!) so maybe he will refer me to a surgeon then and I'll have to see what he/she says. If I get a choice i'd rather not have the operation at the height of the summer as I don't think the heat would be conducive to recovery, I'd rather wait until September at least. But I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> Yes, that's right. I have to have some more tests done (including one of those ECGs you wear for 24 hours) and go back to see him around the end of April (so it's obviouisly not an emergency!) so maybe he will refer me to a surgeon then and I'll have to see what he/she says. If I get a choice i'd rather not have the operation at the height of the summer as I don't think the heat would be conducive to recovery, I'd rather wait until September at least. But I'll just have to wait and see.


Hope all goes well for you. The excellent Andalucian health service has managed to stabilise my cardio problem so it's gone in under four years from severo to moderado to ligero without the need for surgery. Just pills. I had to wear one of those Holter things, like a suicide bomber's vest. Be careful not to go into shops with it on. I went into Mango on the way back from the hospital and it set off the alarm. The assistant nearly had a fit when I lifted my sweater to show what had set it off.
I'm off to the UK tomorrow. I shall be thankful for the foreign influences I'll encounter when I'm there as it will mean I can get a decent cup of coffee and authentic Indian and Chinese food.
But that's another story...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Hope all goes well for you. The excellent Andalucian health service has managed to stabilise my cardio problem so it's gone in under four years from severo to moderado to ligero without the need for surgery. Just pills. I had to wear one of those Holter things, like a suicide bomber's vest. Be careful not to go into shops with it on. I went into Mango on the way back from the hospital and it set off the alarm. The assistant nearly had a fit when I lifted my sweater to show what had set it off.
> I'm off to the UK tomorrow. I shall be thankful for the foreign influences I'll encounter when I'm there as it will mean I can get a decent cup of coffee and authentic Indian and Chinese food.
> But that's another story...


OMG, thanks for the warning, I never thought of that! 

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Baited post?
> Baited post??
> So, there's nothing wrong with someone coming on and asking where the "expat areas" are and I receive critisism for asking where they aren't?
> People want and need different things. I have not criticised, indeed I have made no comment at all about people who want to be in an expat area. Let me go where I want,please


Woops, I posted twice. See below


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Baited post?
> Baited post??
> So, there's nothing wrong with someone coming on and asking where the "expat areas" are and I receive critisism for asking where they aren't?
> People want and need different things. I have not criticised, indeed I have made no comment at all about people who want to be in an expat area. Let me go where I want,please


I agree Pesky. We are all asking for suggestions here. Surely there are some expats on this forum who want something like you want. As for Andalucia, I spent a week in a lovely town called Carmona, just north of Sevilla. Yes, there were tourists but not a huge amount and I didn't get a sense of an expat community, at least not a visible presence. What I loved most was the old Medina area: white and winding streets. And they had toilets, cafes and a supermarket.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Ifn said:


> I agree Pesky. We are all asking for suggestions here. Surely there are some expats on this forum who want something like you want. As for Andalucia, I spent a week in a lovely town called Carmona, just north of Sevilla. Yes, there were tourists but not a huge amount and I didn't get a sense of an expat community, at least not a visible presence. What I loved most was the old Medina area: white and winding streets. And they had toilets, cafes and a supermarket.


Forgot about Carmona, yes it's great. We had a long weekend, stayed in a converted noblemans palace. The Parador is in an excellent location too. I don't remember meeting any expats, even when n the hotel.


----------

